# 67 grill?



## roy381 (Apr 1, 2013)

Will a 67 gto grill fit a 67 tempest custom?

Any modifications?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

it should fit but you will also need the running light assembly's that come with the GTO grill.


----------



## Blitz! (Jul 25, 2013)

roy381 said:


> Will a 67 gto grill fit a 67 tempest custom?
> 
> Any modifications?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I plan to do the same thing someday. I have no interest in trying to turn my car into a clone, but if parts need to be replaced, And I think another models parts may look nicer, I'll tend to seek out the parts I like the most. I recently replaced my bumpers with new aftermarket components. My car will always remain badged as a lemans, just because that's what it is.

I found it was hard to find the lemans/tempest bumpers, so I ultimately went with the GTO replacement parts. I figured, that once they arrived.... I would just see what I can do, fully thinking I'd be forced into purchasing a GTO grill, or rig something up. 

To my surprise, the replacement front bumper also came with correct lemans / tempest turn signal mounts. Buying me additional time to find the GTO grill I really want someday.

My new rear bumper does have the cut outs for the rear signals, but after I got them on my car, I also enjoy the new look of the rear end, even though I don't yet have the lights. (I may never get them, I think the cut outs for the lights actually look pretty cool, and help break up what otherwise looked like a huge bulky rear end on my lemans)

Many of the appropriate year 67 Gto parts available will also fit on the car you have.

The guy I purchased my car from, put in new GTO replacement quarters, as the original Lemans quarters were rusted out. That was about 10 years ago, and if you look reel close today, you can now see where he took the extra effort to weld back in the original lemans fins back into the quarter panels, The work is hard to find, but can be seen when examined closely. I'm really glad he retained this feature, as it a key component in making the car recognizable for what it really is.

My goal for my own car is to improve its design / appearance, but not try and mis-represent itself as another model.

That Gto grill does look much nicer. ............OHH.......One day my car will also be sporting one! Just wanted to let you know, that it will fit.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree, love the GTO grilles with turn signals and swapped mine out. also just re-conditioned an original GTO hood that someone got stuck and used a can opener on and installed the front and rear GTO rocker trim. Other than that the body retains all the original trim and tags other than the Tempest custom beltline stainless which had been removed before i got it and is Impossible to find.


----------

